# Classic, cheap but still tasty



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

Who said only fancy machines can be of interest.

Here is my budget set.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Love it!!!

What machine is it? Where can you get it from? How much?


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

It's a poccino cappuccino. Vintage machine not produced anymore AFAIK.

I've seen some of those listed as "poccino primo cappuccino" or so within a range between eur 30 to 100.

When you find one make sure it has the glass "cup" with it as those are rare and no replacements available (original ones)


----------



## ricca509 (Sep 25, 2017)

The grinder is also a good choice, I've got one and I love it.


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

Good enough for alternatives but looking now for an upgrade.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice and very funky! Hows the coffee from it?


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

Simply the machine and what it produce doesn't really differ from a standard moka caffee maker. Big plus is that it has also the steam nozzle. Steam is not any strong but good enough to froth milk if you are patient enough ;-)


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow that looks interesting ...........


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

great combination, will be very interested in your results.

Jon.


----------



## Carl0s (Nov 6, 2018)

This is cool as balls!!


----------

